# Question about wheels again



## bolzak37 (Jun 19, 2003)

About 2 months ago I asked if anyone had 19's on their ALtima. Someone sent back a web site that had awesome prices on Toyo tires. I forgot who it was, but I think he had a white Alty with 19's and some Magnaflow mufflers.

Any other links would be helpful too. Already checked out tire rack and discount tires.

Anyone have any bad experiences with tires? I had a crappy set of Falken Ziex tires a few years ago. They got really noisy after only 10k EASY miles. Traded them in on some Toyo FZ4's.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I've got some great tires from PepBoys. Hankook Ventus 405's. Had them about 6 months. Very happy so far. Don't appear to be wearing one bit.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

bolzak37 said:


> *About 2 months ago I asked if anyone had 19's on their ALtima. Someone sent back a web site that had awesome prices on Toyo tires. I forgot who it was, but I think he had a white Alty with 19's and some Magnaflow mufflers.*


Ah...that would be me!
You can view more pics of my ride as
well as the rest of the Altima's in *Team
NvUs* by going here: www.teamnvus.com
and going into the "members" section.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

lol! shameless plug.


----------



## bolzak37 (Jun 19, 2003)

Thanks for the reply, Altyholic, but you didn't answer my question. What was that website with the wheels and tires on it? The prices there were about 30% lower than locally. By the way, your car looks great. How do you like the magnaflow mufflers? And how does it ride with the 19's and being lowered?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Was it www.tirerack.com?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

bolzak37 said:


> *Thanks for the reply, Altyholic, but you didn't answer my question. What was that website with the wheels and tires on it? The prices there were about 30% lower than locally. By the way, your car looks great. How do you like the magnaflow mufflers? And how does it ride with the 19's and being lowered? *


Here's the link I posted in your
first thread a couple months ago:
http://hubcap-tire-wheel.com/Toyo.asp 

Those Magnaflow muffs are attached 
to a sah-weet custom cat back exhaust 
system. The muffs themselves are nice, 
I guess...pretty quite. It's my CAI, and race-pipe where I get most of the noise
(and performance).

My car rides like it's on rails...excellant traction, awesome looks and those 
Toyo's have a 300 treadwear for great
durability...

No fenderwell rubbing, bottoming out,
or any other adverse effects...


----------



## bolzak37 (Jun 19, 2003)

Thanks man, appreciate it.

On a side note, there was this construction guy fixing a problem on my neighbor's house last year. He asked the lady, "Is there anything else I need to do??" And I thought to myself, You might wanna cut that mullet!! He had a sweet 10-90 going on, with a bald spot, real classy!! 

Anyway, Happy mullet hunting!!


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

bolzak37 said:


> *On a side note, there was this construction guy fixing a problem on my neighbor's house last year. He asked the lady, "Is there anything else I need to do??" And I thought to myself, You might wanna cut that mullet!! He had a sweet 10-90 going on, with a bald spot, real classy!!
> 
> Anyway, Happy mullet hunting!!  *


LOL!!!!
Too many Michael Bolton albums 
I guess!!!


----------

